# SAMe



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyone try SAMe? I just started and am wondering if anyone has tried it


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

valleyshadows said:


> Anyone try SAMe? I just started and am wondering if anyone has tried it


No, I have'nt heard of it before... would you please keep us updated how it effects you please?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

OBJECTiVE: To review existing published clinical evidence surrounding the dietary supplement SAMe (S-adenosyl-L-methionine). DATA SOURCES: The majority of information was obtained from primary published literature identified through MEDLINE search (1966-February 2001). Information was also obtained through secondary and tertiary sources when available. STUDY SELECTION AND DATA EXTRACTION: All articles identified from data sources were evaluated and all relevant information included in this review. DATA SYNTHESIS: The majority of clinical trial evidence surrounds the application of SAMe for various depressive disorders, osteoarthrits, and fibromyalgia. Sample sizes of these trials and the dose employed have varied considerably. Several reviews and at least two meta-analyses have examined the available evidence surrounding SAMe in the therapy of depression for trials completed prior to 1994 and concluded that SAMe was superior to placebo in treating depressive disorders and approximately as effective as standard tricyclic antidepressants. Much of this information exists in the form of isolated case reports or solitary clinical trials. SAMe appears to be well tolerated, with the majority of adverse effects presenting as mild to moderate gastrointestinal complaints. However, it is apparent that this agent is not without risk of more significant psychiatric and cardiovascular adverse events. Information documenting drug or food interactions with SAMe is very limited. CONCLUSIONS: Consumers should be instructed to avoid unmonitored consumption of this dietary supplement until sufficient discussion has taken place with their primary healthcare provider. Although there exists significant potential for therapeutic application of SAMe, its uncertain risk profile precludes definitive recommendation at this time. Healthcare providers and consumers should likely temper their enthusiasm for this dietary supplement until sufficient information becomes available.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

And the moral of the story is? :



> Never eat yellow snow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, Exactly :lol:

G.


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

Its been 3 days that i have been on SAMe and today was the best day i have had for awhile, i had no symptoms of dr dp today, im not sure if its SAMe thats doing this or if im just having a good day, i'll have to see how i feel in the morning..
I'll keep you all posted on this


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

valleyshadows said:


> Its been 3 days that i have been on SAMe and today was the best day i have had for awhile, i had no symptoms of dr dp today, im not sure if its SAMe thats doing this or if im just having a good day, i'll have to see how i feel in the morning..
> I'll keep you all posted on this


Do you have chronic DR/DP? If you do I?m buying ?LOADS? of SAMe!


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

No i don't have chrinic dr dp, I have dr dp about 10 hours out of the day, when i wake up my obsessive thought comes into mind automaticly into my mind and once i really start obsessing over my thought then my dp hits hard. but when 10 or 11 at night comes around i feel alot more normal, its just the morning up to night that all my fear and confusion and well dr dp is on.. SAMe i would recomend to anyone with dr dp, if i did not have a obsessive thoughts alopng with dr dp SAMe would be the best thing out there for me. It does make you feel better thats forsure.. I would strongly tell anyone who has dr dp and is not on any medication to go on it, but thats my opinion, its up to you if you want to try it. I will tell you this its very safe and its natural. I have read that SAMe has been more effective for depression then any other anti depressant out there. Look up SAMe on the net, you'll be amazed on what you read.

my spelling is way off...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Really guys, beware of the yellow snow.

G.


----------

